# USB barcode scanner and OSX POS software?



## Tronman (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi there

I've seen several USB barcode scanners as cheap as $25 on eBay.  In the PC world these things just pretty much spew out whatever they read, and the computer treats it kind of like a keyboard.

What I'm doing here, is I've got a small business which, of course, I refuse to infect with Windows ;-) and I'd like to keep using my old G3 laptop, which is already primed with a new copy of Quickbooks, as the POS computer.  I would like to get a barcode scanner and a credit card swiper, as well as a 10 key pad for entering the PIN with.  That way, I could scan in all my merchandise so I know how much is on hand at any time, and when to reorder it.  I could also do things 'the right way' in terms of having it do my credit card transactions, I could even get an airport card for it-wifi based CC processing on the go!  Very handy at bike events and such.

Has anyone here been able to set up their Mac as a POS machine, and if so, what software/hardware did you use?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## arri (Apr 9, 2007)

wow. so i would swipe my card and enter my pin into YOUR computer?

i don't know what you're selling, but i'm not buying there 

but serious; maybe try google?
there's serveral companies making stuff, and if a devide complies to HID standards, it's -should- run on a mac too.

if you're in books and cd's and stuff; 
also have a look at delicious-monsters' delicous-library:
http://delicious-monster.com/


----------



## simbalala (Apr 9, 2007)

Tronman said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've seen several USB barcode scanners as cheap as $25 on eBay.  In the PC world these things just pretty much spew out whatever they read, and the computer treats it kind of like a keyboard.


That's the way they work on the Mac, they emulate a keyboard. One that works on a PC should work on a Mac, USB.

I have one I bought years ago to scan item numbers into my accounting program which I use as point of sale and also for inventory purposes. I don't bother with it very much any more because a lot of my stuff is not pre barcoded and I can't be bothered to print up labels.


----------



## Tronman (Apr 10, 2007)

wow. so i would swipe my card and enter my pin into YOUR computer?

i don't know what you're selling, but i'm not buying there

but serious; maybe try google?
there's serveral companies making stuff, and if a devide complies to HID standards, it's -should- run on a mac too.

end quote

@arri:  So, you never bought anything from an exposition or other function where they were using their laptop as their POS equipment?  My gosh, I've entered my pin and swiped my card into literally HUNDREDS of people's computers!!  In case you hadn't noticed, most businesses today have computerized POS systems.  Usually based on a PC of some sort.  What's wrong with that?

That is why they have separate little ten key pads so people can enter their PIN without you seeing it, which is good.  I don't want to see it.  The POS software should encrypt the whole transaction anyway.  Oh, I guess you never bought anything online either...

Anyway, there is nothing wrong with using a computer as a POS terminal, hooked via USB to the card swipe, pin pad, cash drawer etc.  I am a small one man business by the way, at this point, so it would be pretty stupid of me to try and steal from my customers in this modern, all electronic and easily traceable world.  Especially since my place of business is in my yard, so people tend to know where I live.  Think about it.

Yeah, I thought about Google and so on as you suggested, I looked at some of those places before asking here.  Just trying to get a productive answer, that's all.  Thought I'd ask here before spending money on hardware/software.


----------



## arri (Apr 10, 2007)

i indeed never saw people use such a system on a laptop. i'm actually surprised that people trust that.. at least wouldn't...

but ok, i'm dutch, so what do i know


----------

